# Finishing Plastic....



## challagan (Jun 2, 2006)

Haven't turned plastic but thinking about trying it. I know most wet sand the blanks but curious about the polishes out there available. Do these plastic polishes hold up or are they like a friction polish on wood? Can they be finished with lacquer, enduro and CA or is their no reason to do this. 

Thanks!
Corey


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Corey,
  You will probably get some other opinions, but what I do is sand as normal and use MM as usual and then Hut plastic polish.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 2, 2006)

HPP works great.  If you want to bump it up another notch (phrase carefully chosen to at least skirt around a possible trademark infringement), try the diamond polishes listed at http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15048  I also use the MicroMesh kits that are specially designed for synthetics like Corian, plastics, etc., which you can find here:  http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=084-1000.  Wet sand with that, followed with some HPP and the diamond polish, and you'll have an incredible shine that will obviate the need for lacquer, Enduro, or CA (not that you needed them any way).


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, what JimGo said. The diamond polish is pretty amazing and a little goes a long way!


----------



## Russb (Jun 3, 2006)

I sand with MM and polish with Brasso, It's available everywhere and works great. No finish like lacquer or CA is needed on plastics. I haven't tried the diamond polish but sounds interesting.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 3, 2006)

I wet MM through 12000, then use TSW.


----------



## rtparso (Jun 3, 2006)

It sounds like people are mixing what they are talking about. Polishing (just finer then sanding)replacing scratches with finer scratches. You can also topcoat with wax or friction polish. To further confuse the mater hut PPP is a wax (topcoat) with a fine abrasive mixed in to polish. I like to use PPP as a final step in most of my pen finishes because it gives a final polish and a thin wax coating that protects the finish until it fully cures and as it is handled before it sells.


----------



## vick (Jun 3, 2006)

Ron is dead on a polish is not a finish it just removes scratches.  Some people wax a resin pen some dont more than anything it is to resist finger prints. As far as different plastic polishes I have amassed quite a collection and as far as I can tell novus platic polish and mcQuires Plastx (from auto parts store) work very well.  All the ones I have tried work good those just seem to be the best.


----------



## challagan (Jun 3, 2006)

Great information guys. I appreciate it! 

Corey


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 3, 2006)

I've tried quite a few products to remove scratches on acrylics and for CA finishes.  I've tried Maquires, Novus, and others.  The one that I continue to use, though, is EEE Ultrashine.  With it, on plastics I can sand through 600 grit, then the EEE ULtrashine, and I get a very nice finish.  I use a magnifying piece to check the work, and this has worked the best for me to date.  I would like to try the diamond polishes, but will have to wait til funds allow.


----------



## Pipes (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim15_
> <br />Hi Corey,
> You will probably get some other opinions, but what I do is sand as normal and use MM as usual and then Hut plastic polish.




I agree what he said is what I do and it works just fine !! for me I also finish it off with a coat a Ren wax .....





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 24, 2006)

I just turned my first acrylic today and just wet sanded up to 12,000 MM and then applied a coat of cheap paste wax (that's all we had) to give it some finger goop protection. Mirror slick, I don't see how it could look any shinier than it is. Time will show though.


----------

